# Rabies Waiver denied!



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What can they do??? I don't think anything will come of this... but that is just MHO.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

N2, I feel your anguish. My Lexi was the same way. Every time, without fail, she'd get really sick after her rabies shot. I'm sending you a PM with the name of someone that might be able to help.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW. That is awful. Hopefully, the reaction was a one time thing. Is that possible or likely? I know, vaccinating our horses, a horse reacted to a shot, only once. And never again. It seems silly to vaccinate a dog in such a controlled environment. And I can see where you could probably "get away with it" if you opted to not do that. But,
those rabies shots are logged somewhere, right? And since you asked for release from it,
would that put you on a "watch" list? Where they may check up on you? There are legal ramifications with rabies, but I think it may only be if your dog bites someone, or
gets caught running loose. I know our dog warden nabs the dogs that people let off leash in city limits, like in the park near us. And pretty sure they check for rabies tag. We have to have it on our dogs supposedly at all times. And I would shudder at the thought that they would come to your home or stop you while carrying your dog to the vets, and check for tags. Would your vet be liable for reporting a dog that is not current? What will you do? Is there anything you can give your dog prior to or during/with the shot to help their body handle it better? like you give epinephrine after a shot that causes a bad reaction? maybe a Benadryl type thing? Just thinking out loud....


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

RABIES VACCINE--Skin Reactions
I hope I did this link correctly, but I googled vaculitis after a rabies shot in a dog, and got this. It says to avoid giving this shot, if legally possible. If not, it lists ways to minimize a reaction. Hope it helps.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, than, I read further down on this link, and it said one of the remedies is to use Prednisone. And, since I have been researching Addisons, I keep running into prednisone as a treatment for it, but if not dosed right, can have terrible side effects, and if not administered correctly when tapering off, can throw a dog into an Addison crisis, which can be fatal, if not caught and treated. blah....so many things to worry about. Just to keep our beloved poodles healthy and happy. That saying, one bad apple, now we all have to inoculate our dogs for rabies, when a dog like yours is hardly a threat to man nor beast to ever come down with rabies.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

From what I understood, the veterinarian has the discretion to decide if your pet is healthy enough to receive the vaccine. Didn't your vet provide a letter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> What can they do??? I don't think anything will come of this... but that is just MHO.


Don't under estimate the power of fines in her County of California. :afraid:

My new vet has a rabies she gave Jazzy under his skin and not in the muscle. Can you get a friendy vet to give him a teeny tiny bit under his skin not in the muscle?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How can they make you vaccinate your dog? Do you have to register in the county that you have a dog or something, and they make them have vaccines? That's weird. Especially since he doesn't go anywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

How is the ASPCA involved? I thought, as Fuzzymom said, that a vet's exemption was adequate. Not so?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here in Ventura County (just northwest of Los Angeles County), Animal Control periodically goes door to door to check if residents have any unlicensed dogs. If so, it's a $30 fine plus the license fee. Of course, you can't get a license without proof of rabies vaccination. Yes, I learned this the hard way.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Here in Ventura County (just northwest of Los Angeles County), Animal Control periodically goes door to door to check if residents have any unlicensed dogs. If so, it's a $30 fine plus the license fee. Of course, you can't get a license without proof of rabies vaccination. Yes, I learned this the hard way.


That's insanity! Door to door? I personally never open the door to anyone I don't know, so what do they do if you don't answer? Geez there are actual criminals running loose and the police aren't allowed to go door to door to check on people. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When I was a kid and living in houses they used to go door to door, peer in the windows, count the barks when they rang the bell - anything they could do to collect the fines!
N2 every Vet that I have ever gone to was perfectly comfortable giving a very reduced dosage - the would not skip it and say they did it, but as long as they gave a tiny bit, they were ok with that - after all, their goal is not to make your dog sick!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Reminds me of Nazi Germany.

I wouldn't hesitate to break the law or skirt it if it means saving my dog from death or ruining his health. Yeah, don't open your door. How dare they?! This is not the America I once knew.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Reminds me of Nazi Germany.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to break the law or skirt it if it means saving my dog from death or ruining his health. Yeah, don't open your door. How dare they?! This is not the America I once knew.


The problem is that she tried to do the right thing and apply for an exemption - now that they know about it, they will probably demand proof that it was done...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow ! This makes me glad to live in East TN. No one is going to be going door to door checking on dogs here. I have gone years with out any shots.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

See they knew about it because yes they go door to door here, multiple times a year. There was one time I was caught without licenses and I was fined $70.00 per dog. So when Emilio was a puppy, we licensed him. Now his license is due again and they send a letter. If you don't respond and pay, they fine you. So I responded by paying for the license and applying for a waiver. Yes, the vet wrote a letter and sent all the records. He even personally talked to the SPCA vet that makes the decision. 

From what I understand, it is EXTREMELY rare for them to approve it. My new vet said that she has NEVER had a request approved.

I will look into a friendly vet. Outwest can you email me the name of your vet? (or call me)

Now Misha has had the same reaction. She is already licensed, so next year they will be after me for her. 

I just can't seem to win!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you do the 3 year vaccine?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, and it has been almost 4 years since his last one because it took them almost a year to make a decision on my waiver request. He is now 5 years old.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

on the one hand i am glad there is an attempt to enforce animal (i assume it is not just dogs?) licensing and vaccination. on the other hand, i have to ask how many of the real problem owners and dogs they manage to regulate. i'm betting that part is a crap shoot.

i hope your vet is understanding and will find a way to do the least harm.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My vet honestly would not help. But I think I will look elsewhere. And no, they don't enforce it for cats or horses. Which makes no sense to me, since cats are considered roaming animals and you don't have to keep them in your yard.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i must be spoiled re vets. i remember years ago my dog had to have all kinds of shots to qualify for traveling elsewhere. the vet refused to give the lepto shot on the same day as the other shots because of possible side effects. it cost me $1k to change my flight because of that. but i had to respect the concern shown by my vet. my current vet insists only on bordatella and respects my opposition to over vaccinating. so i know there are vets out there who do care. i hope you can find one.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that titres wont do in your case.

But, before panicking, I have seen dogs with vasculitis, random triggers. Pre-treat the vaccine with Benadryl and an injection of dexamethasone. You can also do a week course of tapering prednisone - don't worry, this drug is not the route of all evil - if there are any signs of vasculitis.

Its highly likely that your dog wont have another reaction. 

THe problem with not vaccinating is that IF your dog should even lick someone at your vet clinic who has an open wound, they could alert animal control and have your dog taken away for rabies observation. Extremely unlikely, but if they are not allowing titires as a replacement, just do your research on how to prevent the reaction


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Wow, I grew up in Southern California and have never heard of this! Is there not other recourse once they come back and say no? Does this apply:

(2) CALIFORNIA CA Codes (hsc:121575-121710) 

Health and Safety Code Section 121690 (2) A request for an exemption from the requirements of this subdivision shall be submitted on an approved form developed by the department and shall include a signed statement by the veterinarian explaining the inadvisability of the vaccination and a signed statement by the dog owner affirming that the owner understands the consequences and accepts all liability associated with owning a dog that has not received the canine antirabies vaccine. The request shall be submitted to the local health officer, who may issue an exemption from the canine antirabies vaccine.
(3) The local health officer shall report exemptions issued pursuant to this subdivision to the department.
(4) A dog that is exempt from the vaccination requirements of this section shall be considered unvaccinated.
(5) A dog that is exempt from the vaccination requirements of this section shall, at the discretion of the local public health officer or the officer's designee, be confined to the premises of the owner, keeper, or harborer and, when off the premises, shall be on a leash the length of which shall not exceed six feet and shall be under the direct physical control of an adult. A dog that is exempt from the provisions of this section shall not have contact with a dog or cat that is not currently vaccinated against rabies.
This was put out by the Rabies Challenge Fund. Not sure what type of organization this is. 



In 2011, Governor Jerry Brown signed Molly’s Bill (AB 258), which amends the California Health and Safety Code to provide an exemption from the rabies vaccination requirement for a dog whose life would be endangered due to disease or other considerations that a licensed veterinarian can verify and document on an annual basis. 

In order to comply with the California Code of Regulation, Sec.1920, and Orange County Health Code, Sec. 4-1-60, the requests for exemption of rabies vaccinations must be on an approved form signed by a licensed veterinarian, and shall include a signed statement by the dog owner acknowledging they understand the consequences and liability of having a dog that is not vaccinated. 

In the future, please complete and fax the following forms to (714) 935-6373: 

1. County of Orange Supplemental Form for Canine Rabies Vaccination Exemption Requests 

2. Rabies Vaccination Certificate 

3. Canine Rabies Vaccination Exemption Forms: FAQs 

Requests not accompanied by all required documentation, listed above, shall not be processed. If approved, exemptions are valid for one (1) year only. If the animal is unable to be immunized the following year, a new exemption request must be submitted. 

Don't know if any of these links will help. Good luck. It is hard to believe that there is no appeal process for this.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think the operative phrase in the 2011 bill cited is that the dog's "life would be endangered". probably a whole lot of attorneys explained to vets the implications of that given the role they are required to play re documenting yearly.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This is what i already did. My vet sent in the form but THEIR vet made the decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Yet another reason for me to never move to CA.. I'm so sorry for you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

fuzzymom said:


> That's insanity! Door to door? I personally never open the door to anyone I don't know, so what do they do if you don't answer? Geez there are actual criminals running loose and the police aren't allowed to go door to door to check on people.
> 
> 
> > They go door to door where I live, too. If you have an unneutered dog the license fee is more than twice what it is for a neutered dog. I live in Eastern Los Angeles County. I have a dog limit of three, also. And, yes, the city checks. The County checks for licensing.
> ...


----------

